# repairing small dents in stainless steel refrigerator door?



## BHeinrich (Feb 26, 2012)

We have a stainless steel refrigerator that a tenant put three small dents in the door. Is there anything I can buy to pop these out or a repair solution? Thank you for any advice.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

In short... no.
This is the major drawback to s/s appliances (and DeLorean cars).


----------



## BHeinrich (Feb 26, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you can remove just the SS skin off of the door an auto body shop my be able to make it look better by running a roller from the back side.
Now I said better not perfect.


----------



## MalibuM (Feb 27, 2012)

darn....I just got one because my friend swung it open to hard and it hit the wall.


----------



## BHeinrich (Feb 26, 2012)

*What about dry ice to repair dents?*

Does anyone know if dry ice will work on repairing small dents in a stainless steel refrigerator door? Thanks.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Each type of metal, therefore sheet metal, has it's own peculiarities. Stainless has a uniqueness like no other sheet metal. You probably will not be able to completely remove any dents in a S.S. piece of sheet metal but there are ways to make the dents smaller. One of the best tricks is to warm the dented area up with something like a hair dryer, set on high. As warm to the touch as you can get it. Then--shoot something cold on the dent like automotive freon (I know it's not environmentally cool to do this), or use a can of "air" such as you use on a computer keyboard that has been in the fridge for a few hours. You may be able to rub dry ice on the spot, I've not tried that one, but it would be cold. The purpose is to warm the metal to obtain some flexibility, then introduce the cold atmosphere to shrink the metal just a bit. I have used this on auto sheet metal with good success. This is not fool proof, but works most of the time.


----------



## thomcarp197 (11 mo ago)

BHeinrich said:


> We have a stainless steel refrigerator that a tenant put three small dents in the door. Is there anything I can buy to pop these out or a repair solution? Thank you for any advice.


Remove the dents the same way as dents in a cars sheet metal. PDR makes a kit for this as well as other companies.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I would suggest contacting a "Paintless dent repair person" they come to you just as if it were a car.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

thomcarp197 said:


> Remove the dents the same way as dents in a cars sheet metal. PDR makes a kit for this as well as other companies.


Great minds, lol.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IT's a 10 year old thread, guys.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> IT's a 10 year old thread, guys.


Oops!


----------



## YaterSpoon (Dec 1, 2016)

BHeinrich said:


> How does one repair dents in stainless steel refrigerator door?


Put a piece of duct tape on it and give it a yank. Or big suction cup.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

Mike Milam said:


> Oops!


ROFLLLLL Mike...Good thing Chandler checked the date...

Since it's more than one dent, I was going to suggest getting a ball-pin hammer and punch and knock about 8-9 more dings in it to make either the small or big dipper, then connect the dots...unique SS art-work.


----------

